# india questn



## shoebp12 (Mar 22, 2014)

m looking to go to india for marriage, i believe theres a strict guideline. my salary is under the £18,600. how does that work could i work a second job would they not query that ive only done it to get the salary condition how many months do they need to see the 18,600 total salary. also is it fine to have 2 jobs to get this.

also what other guidelines are their.

I have my own house, which a) i myt sell and move in a rental prop or b) myt rent my current home and rent a smaller place maybe a 1 bed flat i currently live in a 3 bed prop by myself.

any help will be helpful, also whats the timescale say from doing a religious ceremony in india to getting her over to the uk Thanks


----------

